# Microsoft Office Spreadsheet 11.0 ActiveX Control



## Petr (Dec 21, 2022)

Hi,

I would like to ask for advice.
When I want to insert into VBA for Excel 2021 my Userform created in Excel 2000 or 2003 from my own library, which contains a Microsoft Office Spreadsheet 11.0 AciveX Control with written data, I always get the message "Could not load an object because it is not available on this machine " and the Spreadsheet will not appear in this inserted Userfom.

Could someone help me with this, please?

Thanks
Petr


----------



## RoryA (Dec 21, 2022)

You would need the Office Web Components library, which was deprecated after Office 2003. No idea where you might find it now, I'm afraid.


----------



## Petr (Dec 21, 2022)

Hi Rory,

So, it's not enough to have Office 2003 Web Components installed?

I also executed as administrator the Windows PowerShell:
1. Paste the file Owc11.dll file direct in Windows Explorer to C:\Windows\System32> and to C:\Windows\SysWow64

2.Then I entered the command as administrator C:\Windows\System32>regsvr32 Owc11.dll
I hit Enter and followed notification " DllRegisterServer in Owc11.dll succeded ". 

But the problem with implementation AxtiveX Tools "Microsoft Office Speedsheet 11.0" in my VBA Excel 2021 remained.

Petr


----------



## RoryA (Dec 22, 2022)

Do you have 32 or 64 bit *Office*?


----------



## Petr (Dec 22, 2022)

Hi,

thank you very much for trying to help me.

My Office: 
Microsoft Office 2021 Professional Plus  
License type:  Lifetime for 1 PC | 32-bit and 64-bit installation files

My Windows:
Windows 10 Home,  64-bit,  version 22H2

Petr

​


----------



## RoryA (Dec 22, 2022)

So Office is 32bit?


----------



## Petr (Dec 22, 2022)

Hi,

I found this:  Microsoft® Excel® 2021 MSO (Version 2211 Build 16.0.15831.20098) 64 bitů 
                     Microsoft® Word 2021 MSO (Version 2211 Build 16.0.15831.20098) 64 bitů 
                     Microsoft® PowerPoint® 2021 MSO (Version 2211 Build 16.0.15831.20098) 64 bitů 

Petr


----------



## RoryA (Dec 22, 2022)

That would be why you can't use it then. It is not 64bit compatible.


----------



## Petr (Dec 26, 2022)

Hi Rory,

Thank you.

I uninstalled Office 2021 64bit and installed Office 2021 32bit. I was then able to insert the Microsoft Office spreadsheet 11.0 tool into the new Userform Excel file. But as soon as I wanted to open some old document with Useforms and embedded spreadsheets 11.0, Excel 2021 crashed. Even when opening other Excel files with my calculations where I have these Spreadshees inserted, Excel always crashed. So I uninstalled Excel 2021 32bit and installed Excel 2021 64bit again. Opening Userforms with Sreadsheets 11.0 embedded in my Excel files don't work, but otherwise, all my Excel files with macros and procedures for calculations in many my projects work well.

I don't know what to do with it next.

I wish you a nice rest of Christmas and all the best for the New Year 2023.

Petr


----------

